# WiFi Card Needed 4 New Build, saw This One, Quality Is???



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

My new Build will have to connect to my D-Link (DGL-4500) GamerLounge Router with a WiFi Card, as I do not want to run
Cable it would just cost to much for the run that I would need. I was wondering if anyone here might Know
of the Quality of this item, the Reviews listed with it are mostly very good, but this would be my First time using this Type of WiFi. Any Ideas & or Suggestions would be great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0-_-NetworkWirelessAdapters-_-LP1C-_-33127218

Thanks.
Dre


----------



## AKlass (Mar 15, 2010)

does it have to be pci-e?


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

I did not think it would matter much, But I guess it really does not have to be. The first thing I looked at was the Cost / Specs / What reviews there were. But I should have stated in my First post, that I'm still a bit Dumb Founded When it comes to WiFi and Networking, a Bit thick Headed I guess  

Dre



AKlass said:


> does it have to be pci-e?


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

Despite my hatred of D-Link, it seems to provide adequate performance. My assumption is that your router is producing 802.11 n signals.


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

Really I have heard a lot of good things about the D-Link & that is why I bought it and before that I went through 2 Linksys Routers, for me it is been running great for the past 2 years almost now. I will have to check that out, to be honest it's been so long that I looked at the router settings, I'm not sure, But I also have a 5 yr old HP Laptop and it connects with no problems and has good Speeds & streams Video / Audio pretty good considering. 

Dre



Munki said:


> Despite my hatred of D-Link, it seems to provide adequate performance. My assumption is that your router is producing 802.11 n signals.


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

5 year old laptops not gonna connect to it if its running full N signal. My guess is B or G (maybe both)


EDIT unless your laptop has a N capable wifi card


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 15, 2010)

if it's broadcasting N, wouldn't it also be shooting a b and g signal?  Those are the only kinds of routers I've ever seen at least


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm just going to Have Guess & say that "Munki"  you just might be right as I don't think the Laptop is running N at all. But now this is bugging me I have to get in to the settings and see what it is set at.

Dre


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> if it's broadcasting N, wouldn't it also be shooting a b and g signal?  Those are the only kinds of routers I've ever seen at least



They are backwards compatible.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 15, 2010)

Cheap yet reliable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166037

Cheaper, may be less reliable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130064

Used these cheap bastards in my networking class and no one had a problem.


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> Cheap yet reliable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166037
> 
> Cheaper, may be less reliable: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833130064
> 
> Used these cheap bastards in my networking class and no one had a problem.



and I just talked bad about D-Link....

Those work fine as long as they don't die.


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a Screen Cap of what the router is broadcasting, And now I remember I had to set it t o 2.4Ghz because my laptop would Work any other way. But now if I go with a WiFi Card that can handle 5.0Ghz I would be able to set it that way Correct?






Dre


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

It's all good, besides if everyone in the world thought the same way it all the time it would get Boring  

Dre 



Munki said:


> and I just talked bad about D-Link....
> 
> Those work fine as long as they don't die.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you Sir For your Fast Reply. 

Dre 



DirectorC said:


> Yep


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

SGTDRE said:


> Here is a Screen Cap of what the router is broadcasting, And now I remember I had to set it t o 2.4Ghz because my laptop would Work any other way. But now if I go with a WiFi Card that can handle 5.0Ghz I would be able to set it that way Correct?
> 
> [url]http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/6503/dlink1.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



For your benefit, stay with 2.4GHz unless you want to use the IEEE 802.11a standard, cause it uses 5GHz.


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

Understood & thanks for the info, I only set it that way Cause the Old Laptop would not connect or work unless it was set to 2.4Ghz. But the new Build I'm getting ready to work on will able to handle the [5.0Ghz (But that would not Give better Speeds?)] Well that is as long as I go with a WiFi card that is Compatiable also. I'm still waiting on a few more Shippments to come in. And is why I Needed some Input on the WiFi Card as well as Suggestions & ideas from the Good & wise members here. 

Umm did I kiss up enough yet 

:New: Build
Icase this info is needed here:
Internet Connectivity: WiFi 
MoBo: P5Q Deluxe Asus 
CPU: Core 2 Extreme 
Ram: OCZ Reaper 8 Gig 
GPU: 5770 x 2 ATI
Optical Drives: Still Need to Get
Three Loop Water Cooling entire system. 

Dre



Munki said:


> For your benefit, stay with 2.4GHz unless you want to use the IEEE 802.11a standard, cause it uses 5GHz.


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

SGTDRE said:


> Understood & thanks for the info, I only set it that way Cause the Old Laptop would not connect or work unless it was set to 2.4Ghz. But the new Build I'm getting ready to work on will able to handle the 5.0Ghz Well that is as long as I go with a WiFi card that is Compatiable also. I'm still waiting on a few more Shippments to come in. And is why I Needed some Input on the WiFi Card as well as Suggestions & ideas from the Good & wise members here.
> 
> Umm did I kiss up enough yet
> 
> Dre




Why do you want the new machine to be able to use 5Ghz? IEEE 802.11a is old technology. Even though 5Ghz is possible for 802.11n. Your going not going to be able to use B or G.

Here are some Data Rates for each standard:

A-  6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54
B- 1, 2, 5.5, 11
G-1, 2, 6, 9, 12, 18, 24, 36, 48, 54
N(2.4GHz) -7.2, 14.4, 21.7, 28.9, 43.3, 57.8, 65, 72.2
N (5GHz) - 15, 30, 45, 60, 90, 120, 135, 150

Personally the only way I would run 5GHz is if I was running pure 802.11n


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

It's not that I have to have it at 5Ghz, I was just figuring that it would get the best through put and NO I don't want to go with old Tech. I'm just thinking / looking to the max Through put on it as it will be used for Treaming Video / Audio & Gaming. And maybe even Data Transfer & or Backing up Files with the Systems that will end up being on the network of three PC's and a Laptop in time. 
But I do see what you mean. 



Munki said:


> Why do you want the new machine to be able to use 5Ghz? IEEE 802.11a is old technology. Even though 5Ghz is possible for 802.11n. Your going not going to be able to use B or G.
> 
> Here are some Data Rates for each standard:
> 
> ...


----------



## Munki (Mar 15, 2010)

SGTDRE said:


> It's not that I have to have it at 5Ghz, I was just figuring that it would get the best through put and NO I don't want to go with old Tech. I'm just thinking / looking to the max Through put on it as it will be used for Treaming Video / Audio & Gaming. And maybe even Data Transfer & or Backing up Files with the Systems that will end up being on the network of three PC's and a Laptop in time.
> But I do see what you mean.




Just giving you options my friend, so you can get the best solution to fit your needs.


----------



## SGTDRE (Mar 15, 2010)

I Undrestand & I do Appreciate it Very much & thank you for taking time out of your day to assist me here my Friend.  Have A Double on me 

Dre 



Munki said:


> Just giving you options my friend, so you can get the best solution to fit your needs.


----------

